# Another Residentia Question



## Triker54 (Nov 10, 2013)

We're still undecided on whether to take the plunge and live permanent;y in Spain or whether to rent for 5 or 6 months a year and heep our U.K. home as our main residence. We figure that once we've rented a couple of times the property market may have stabilized and we'll know for certain whether we want the hassle of moving full time.

We understand that the first time we go we will have to sign on the residentia but what happens when we return again? Are we still registered or does a time limit expire and so we will have to sign on again?

Many thanks,
Peter


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Triker54 said:


> We're still undecided on whether to take the plunge and live permanent;y in Spain or whether to rent for 5 or 6 months a year and heep our U.K. home as our main residence. We figure that once we've rented a couple of times the property market may have stabilized and we'll know for certain whether we want the hassle of moving full time.
> 
> We understand that the first time we go we will have to sign on the residentia but what happens when we return again? Are we still registered or does a time limit expire and so we will have to sign on again?
> 
> ...


strictly speaking you should register if you're staying more than 3 months/90 days ....... & when you leave 'unregister' again


I suspect that the majority of people in your position - just staying 5 months or so & not at that time intending to stay longer, would simply not bother registering

apart from the fact that you are expected to register & can be fined if it's discovered that you haven't - the issue which would affect you the most would be healthcare - after the 3 months is up you are considered to be resident even if you haven't registered & you would no longer be able to use your EHIC card


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

xabiachica said:


> ...
> 
> after the 3 months is up you are considered to be resident even if you haven't registered & you would no longer be able to use your EHIC card


... and that's only for emergencies any way so it would be advisable to get some sort of health insurance that covered you in both countries.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> strictly speaking you should register if you're staying more than 3 months/90 days ....... & when you leave 'unregister' again
> 
> 
> I suspect that the majority of people in your position - just staying 5 months or so & not at that time intending to stay longer, would simply not bother registering
> ...


Now we know people can't use their EHIC after 3 months in Spain and so do many people on this forum, but not everyone realises that. I firmly believe there are many people not registering after three months and still using their EHIC.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Triker54 said:


> We're still undecided on whether to take the plunge and live permanent;y in Spain or whether to rent for 5 or 6 months a year and heep our U.K. home as our main residence. We figure that once we've rented a couple of times the property market may have stabilized and we'll know for certain whether we want the hassle of moving full time.
> 
> We understand that the first time we go we will have to sign on the residentia but what happens when we return again? Are we still registered or does a time limit expire and so we will have to sign on again?
> 
> ...


Once you have registered, that will remain in place until you de-register. It is mandatory for you to register after three months or 91 days. You will get a piece of paper with your address and NIE number on. 
Our local estate agent is telling people that he has had a better year this year, so prices may be stabilising. Property is still cheap though and there are bargains. The rise in property value will be determined by countries outside of Spain where economies are improving.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> Now we know people can't use their EHIC after 3 months in Spain and so do many people on this forum, but not everyone realises that. I firmly believe there are many people not registering after three months and still using their EHIC.


yes - there are many who don't register & many who get away with using the EHIC - but they shouldn't & hospitals & GP surgeries are getting wise & starting to refuse them - sadly even when some users are using them legitimately


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

xabiachica said:


> yes - there are many who don't register & many who get away with using the EHIC - but they shouldn't & hospitals & GP surgeries are getting wise & starting to refuse them - sadly even when some users are using them legitimately


I often wonder if those who do not comply with the EU laws in Spain or other EU countries, complain about immigrants in the UK!


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> I often wonder if those who do not comply with the EU laws in Spain or other EU countries, complain about immigrants in the UK!


well I could answer that - but I'd probably get in trouble for being inflammatory :target:


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

snikpoh said:


> ... and that's only for emergencies any way so it would be advisable to get some sort of health insurance that covered you in both countries.


No that's not actually correct. The EHIC or TSE here , entitles you to full reciprocal healthcare under the same conditions and at the same cost (free in some countries) as people insured in that country.
It is not an alternative to insurance or private health care ,but the impression being given is that they will treat the "emergency" only & leave you to find/fund follow up care . That is not the case .


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> No that's not actually correct. The EHIC or TSE here , entitles you to full reciprocal healthcare under the same conditions and at the same cost (free in some countries) as people insured in that country.
> It is not an alternative to insurance or private health care ,but the impression being given is that they will treat the "emergency" only & leave you to find/fund follow up care . That is not the case .


During a week to the UK two years ago I had a visit to a doctor who wrote to the hospital for me to be seen on an emergency basis. The international department at the hospital phoned me after my initial appointment at the hospital, and said, if I need further treatment I would be charged.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Aron said:


> During a week to the UK two years ago I had a visit to a doctor who wrote to the hospital for me to be seen on an emergency basis. The international department at the hospital phoned me after my initial appointment at the hospital, and said, if I need further treatment I would be charged.


they way I understand it, it's for 'essential' treatment - enough to get you well enough to travel home

or for essential treatment such as oxygen therapy/dialysis which can be planned in advance of your holiday


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

Aron said:


> During a week to the UK two years ago I had a visit to a doctor who wrote to the hospital for me to be seen on an emergency basis. The international department at the hospital phoned me after my initial appointment at the hospital, and said, if I need further treatment I would be charged.


Using a TSE ?


----------



## gus-lopez (Jan 4, 2010)

xabiachica said:


> they way I understand it, it's for 'essential' treatment - enough to get you well enough to travel home
> 
> or for essential treatment such as oxygen therapy/dialysis which can be planned in advance of your holiday


Yes quite right but if for example you arrive here for 3 months & fall ill after 2 weeks,they are required to treat you the same as a national until your departure.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes quite right but if for example you arrive here for 3 months & fall ill after 2 weeks,they are required to treat you the same as a national until your departure.


yes they'll treat you for sure

the question is - what is considered to be 'essential treatment'? 

that's the catch - & once you get beyond the 3 month mark they'll consider you to be resident & treat you as such - no more EHIC

this happened when my dad was visiting us & he became ill - he had fantastic treatment including hospital appointments & oxygen therapy at home

then when the health dept realised that he'd been here rather more than 3 months I had a phone call - he needed to register as resident & get the S1 or we'd have to pay

they didn't refuse treatment, & I explained that we were 'working on him' ( you try persuading a fractious, ill 85 year old to do something he doesn't want to do!) as far as registering & that I had already arranged for the S1 & we were waiting for it - so they didn't send any bills

sadly he took a turn for the worse & died in hospital before we got his paperwork sorted (the S1 arrived the day he was admitted iirc) 

they didn't send me a bill - though they would have been within their rights to do so


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

gus-lopez said:


> Yes quite right but if for example you arrive here for 3 months & fall ill after 2 weeks,they are required to treat you the same as a national until your departure.


That is how it is read on the website, however, I was informed differently by the UK hospital after my first visit. They told me I would have to cover the cost of follow up treatment.

You may have forgotten Gus, you and I have gone over these points about a year ago if my memory serves me right.


----------

